

PS3 Hacker Requests Money to Fight Sony Lawsuit - ffumarola
http://grafchokolo.com/grafchokolo-fight-sony.html

======
ffumarola
When will these large companies realize that people like him create innovation
that will better the marketplace? Instead of trying to silence him with legal
proceedings...

